# Webcam-Stickam



## lovelytraces (May 1, 2008)

I'm not sure if anyone is aware of what Stickam is. 

Its a website my online radio show is on (audio+video)

I've never had a problem in the past 1.5 years.

About a month ago, everytime I turn my camera on...its like..freezes Stickam...so I can't even do my radio show.

I reformatted, and reinstalled Windows. I tried using only my webcam software (Logitech). I tried Webcammax, ManyCams.

I even bought a new camera (Labtec). Same problem.

Any suggestions


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Change your account,.........my daughter uses stickam and tells me there is a lot of jealousy on there, so maybe someone is hacking & blocking your live show.


----------



## T.H.S. (Oct 11, 2008)

lovelytraces said:


> I'm not sure if anyone is aware of what Stickam is.
> 
> Its a website my online radio show is on (audio+video)
> 
> ...


i know stickam has bin haveing a lot of clitches there lately.
and trying to get a answer form them is like pulling teeth.
i have a major stickam issue my self. but i dont want to take away from your thread so I'll start a new one. if i can find ware to post it.
i guess here? dunno i found this forum on google saying it was a stickam support forum.. lol
looks like i;m in the wrong place.


----------

